# Kiwi Valentines <3



## LofaSofa (Feb 13, 2018)

Tag your Kiwi Valentine and tell them some nice things so when Valentine's Day comes tommorow they don't feel bad for being alone!


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Feb 13, 2018)

I miss you @Ulfric Stormcloak


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Feb 13, 2018)

@BubbleButt 
You're very good at drawing and I appreciate the lammy drawing


----------



## Draza (Feb 13, 2018)

You'll never leave me baby.


----------



## BubbleButt (Feb 13, 2018)

Fuck you jewish cunt said:


> @BubbleButt
> You're very good at drawing and I appreciate the lammy drawing



Will you be my tribbingtine?


----------



## skiddlez (Feb 13, 2018)

that feel when no kiwi valentine


----------



## Morag (Feb 13, 2018)

skiddlez said:


> that feel when no kiwi valentine


Cheers.


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Feb 13, 2018)

BubbleButt said:


> Will you be my tribbingtine?


Yes


----------



## Zarkov (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm not tagging one of those filthy troon.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 13, 2018)

Oh man! I almost forgot about Valentines Day...

I'd love to snag a date with this beauty...


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Feb 13, 2018)

@Y2K Baby always likes my profile posts


----------



## RainbowFart (Feb 13, 2018)

Love me


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Feb 13, 2018)

RainbowFart said:


> Love me


Why


----------



## JB 236 (Feb 13, 2018)

@OwO What's This? 

Daddy, you're my valentine. I fucking hate you because you are a degenerate piece of shit.
But its only right at this time. 

(mods please dont ban me for thirstposting, its valentines day)


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 13, 2018)

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/8a/23/c9/8a23c9a706afb848569b0bd1698de314.jpg


----------



## Terror Rism (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Yamyam (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 13, 2018)

Roses are red

Violets are blue

I'm going to violently fuck the shit out of you


----------



## Black Waltz (Feb 13, 2018)

somebody pretend to like me


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 13, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> somebody pretend to like me



Don't worry we can dink our woods together.


----------



## Bad Times (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Feb 13, 2018)

Roses are red

Pussies are pink

I’ll follow you home

And make my crawl space stink


----------



## Nehelenia (Feb 13, 2018)

@Cosmos (ilu mahou shoujo senpai)


----------



## Unsuspecting Koala Bear (Feb 13, 2018)

so which one of you ladies wanna b my valentine?


----------



## Night Terror (Feb 13, 2018)

@Kiwi Jeff


----------



## HY 140 (Feb 13, 2018)

@RADICALGOBLIN


----------



## skiddlez (Feb 13, 2018)

Morag said:


> Cheers.


 

Thought you might like some really bad Xenoblade valentines.


Spoiler


----------



## Randy Lahey (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## ISO'os (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Black Waltz (Feb 13, 2018)

@Uncanny Valley


----------



## Pickle Dick (Feb 13, 2018)

Special emphasis on "Islam spreads love all year through".


----------



## skiddlez (Feb 13, 2018)

@Fuck you jewish cunt


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Feb 13, 2018)

@Kiwi Jeff


----------



## Prosecutor_Godot (Feb 13, 2018)

I want me a valentines date like this


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Morag (Feb 13, 2018)

skiddlez said:


> Thought you might like some really bad Xenoblade valentines.


And you'd be right, lad.  I'm lorver u.


----------



## Brit Crust (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Jaiman (Feb 14, 2018)

@InLivingTuna


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 14, 2018)

LOL, this is going to be elementary school all over again.


----------



## jewelry investor (Feb 14, 2018)

if ur not tagged in this thread ur gonna die a virgin.


----------



## Sushinope (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy Valentines Day.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy VDay, everyone.


----------



## Jetstream Sam (Feb 14, 2018)

The Classic.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Feb 14, 2018)

@entropyseekswork


----------



## Wraith (Feb 14, 2018)

And fresh off the silly train...


----------



## Fleeb (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Feb 14, 2018)

@BOLDYSPICY! will you be my valentine?


----------



## Wraith (Feb 14, 2018)

Star Wars valentine delivery service for feminists.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 14, 2018)

For @UnKillFill


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 14, 2018)

Jewed Hunter said:


> if ur not tagged in this thread ur gonna die a virgin.


i have no reason to doubt this


----------



## Pina Colada (Feb 14, 2018)

For all my followers, friends, and lovers on here:


----------



## FemalePresident (Feb 14, 2018)

@Tempest


----------



## Another Fellow (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## RI 360 (Mar 17, 2018)

LikeicareKF said:


> @entropyseekswork


Omg he died before I could tell him it's mutual


----------

